# Is this Scaly Face mites?



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

http://imgur.com/vTOidL6




http://imgur.com/ZQQnp4I

Hi
I think Tweety may have Scaly Face Mites, but I'm not sure.. :sad: last night her beak looked fine, but when I uncovered her this morning, it looked like this. She has also been fluffed up and not active today, but is eating. 
I'm not able to take her to the vet this week, but I read that many people have used this product to treat mites: https://www.vetafarmproducts.com/product/50ml-avimec-ivomec-ivomectin/

Would this treatment be okay to use?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't tell if it's scaly face mites. But if she's been fluffed up and not active I would take her to an avian vet asap. Birds are incredibly good at hiding symptoms, so as soon as symptoms do show it's important to get them checked out right away as they can go downhill really fast. Is there a particular reason you can't take her to the vet?


----------



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

I'm not able to afford it right now.. After looking at some photos of other budgies with scaly face, I think it might be what she has though. It looks very similar


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Scaly face mites does not appear overnight so if she looked fine last night and this morning she did not it may be something else. The pictures are not clear enough to really tell what is on the beak but in the second picture it looks like she may have some food stuck to it, has she been vomiting at all? Do her droppings look normal?


----------



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

I'm glad to hear that it doesn't just appear overnight 🙂
I did accidentally forget to take out their vegetable mix last night, so it could be food..But it hasn't come off and she hasn't been active, and has been sleeping a lot today. 
She was pretty sick a few months ago, so maybe I'm just worrying over nothing lol 
Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When she was sick a few months ago did you take her to the vet, what was wrong with her then?


----------



## peppertweety (May 5, 2018)

It was a sinus infection. He prescribed her an antibiotic and eye/nose drops.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

More concerning than the beak is that you have noticed that she is fluffed up and not as active as usual. As has already been said in a previous post, is that birds hide illness very well. Usually by the time we see obvious symptoms the bird has been ill for a while and since they can go downhill fast it is important to get them to the vet when signs are noticed. If she continues to be fluffed up and lethargic please find a way to get her to the vet even if that means borrowing the money. Maybe her sinus infection is beginning again.


----------

